# What color..?



## secuono (Jan 26, 2012)

So my American Chinchilla doe was bred to my Silver Fox, but then once to my Californian. 
Ideas on the cuteness? One is light in color, other 3 are dark.


----------



## Genipher (Jan 26, 2012)

That is amazing! I never thought to breed a doe to two different bucks! Looks like the light one is taking after the Mama and the others look like Silver Foxes.

Cute!!


----------



## secuono (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't sell pure breeds this way, but at least my chances of getting kits for meat goes up. 
I'm really annoyed with my SF doe, she never ever is willing....everything is forced, poor SF buck can't get her to like him. So I have to breed her to my Cali because he has far more energy and time to work things out. Hopefully, the SF breeder in Maryland will have my blue doe ready soon! Then I will just keep the black SF doe for meat kits. :/


Anyway, my first color litter, so excited to see them grow! Since there are only 4, they have grown so much in just a week!


----------



## secuono (Jan 27, 2012)

Seems like the gray is fathered by the SF and the 3 dark ones were fathered by the Californian.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 27, 2012)

You can't really tell by color what they were fathered by, especially dealing with these particular colors.  The cal could genetically be any color under the white.  The SF is a black rabbit with silvering from a genetic standpoint.  So those solid black kits could very well start to silver as they get older, then you know they were sired by the SF.  Same with the gray colored kit.  Breeding a Cal or a SF to a chinchilla can give you chin colored kits or steel (this kit actually looks steel to me).  If it starts to silver, then it was a SF kit.  If not, then it it more than likely a Cal kit (someone may correct me here but I THINK that the silvering is a dominant thing and will express itself on first generation breedings....)
Champagne D'Argents are similar to SF in that they are just a black rabbit with heavy silvering.  Why they are also born solid black and get white hairs as they age.  When we bred a CDA to a sandy (agouti) all the kits came out agouti.  As they aged, there were a bunch of white hairs in their coats (the silvering), though it was harder to see them because of them being agouti.   
Either way they should taste delicious


----------



## secuono (Jan 27, 2012)

Ohh, ok. I don't know color genetics, so...whoops. 
These kits are pretty huge already, even bigger than the pic above I took just days ago!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 27, 2012)

One reason why I like smaller litters.... They grow REALLY fast LOL  I had a NZW doe give me 1 kit for her first litter, and I swear that thing was the size of a 5 week old at 2 weeks!


----------



## secuono (Jan 28, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> One reason why I like smaller litters.... They grow REALLY fast LOL  I had a NZW doe give me 1 kit for her first litter, and I swear that thing was the size of a 5 week old at 2 weeks!


Yes, that's what these guys are doing! Except they skip a week at least, it's awesome.


----------



## secuono (Jan 29, 2012)

The 3 blue/black are very dark black now. The gray is now dark brown with gray and all are huge!! 
Pics soon, since the colors are changing fast.


----------



## secuono (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 29, 2012)

AWWWWR!  They are sooo cute!  the "gray" one looks like it ended up being a gold-tipped steel!  I have a 75% NZ, 25% SF doe that is a gold-tipped blue steel (so the same as yours but instead of black she is blue).  It is an interesting color.
You can see an example of the color here (need to scroll all the way down to the Ticked Group and if you click the photo it will get bigger) http://www.ephiny.net/lopcolorguide.php


----------



## secuono (Jan 29, 2012)

This one?


----------



## Snowfie (Jan 29, 2012)

It's interesting how kits can reveal the color genetics of the parent.  I bred a grey buck to a californian doe and got ONLY black and cali/albino kits.  Meaning mister Grey has at least one gene for albinoism and Miss California is a black rabbit underneath her albino genes.

If I take a black doe from that pairing and mate it back to Mister Grey, I should get black, white, and grey kits.  But I'm a ways from testing that.


----------



## secuono (Feb 2, 2012)

Kits are 14 days old today, still can't sex them what so ever. They look like they are 3wks. =]
I really want the fancy brown one to be a girl!!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 3, 2012)

Got my fingers crossed for you that it is a doe!


----------



## secuono (Feb 5, 2012)

Brown one is the biggest, 3 blacks are fairly equally small. Could that be because of it having a different father?


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 5, 2012)

It most certainly could   Different genetics will grow and mature at different rates.  Could also be because it is a pig and eats more or just stronger & bigger than its sibs.  Lots of reasons for various sizes in a litter when there is one sire, you just added another one having two possible sires.  

Any updated photos???


----------



## secuono (Feb 6, 2012)

I got rid of their nest because mom just keeps pissing in it and making me really angry, she is also very mean towards me now that she has kits. 

Here is a Am Chin mix 2wk kit and a pure Cali 5wk kit. 





gray/brown 2wk kit. My fav and hoping a female.





Siblings.


----------



## secuono (Feb 11, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> It most certainly could   Different genetics will grow and mature at different rates.  Could also be because it is a pig and eats more or just stronger & bigger than its sibs.  Lots of reasons for various sizes in a litter when there is one sire, you just added another one having two possible sires.
> 
> Any updated photos???


Added new pics a few days ago.

Been loving on the gray and now it lets me pet it just dandy, though mom doesn't like that, lol.


----------

